# Neve Oeste 28 Janeiro 2007



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 13:53)

Irei postar mais amigos


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2007 às 13:56)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*

Muito bonito


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 13:59)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*

Grandes fotos Santos....

pena que em Lisboa não tenho sido nada assim....


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 14:26)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*

mas Oeste onde? ainda não percebi de onde es!


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 14:31)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*



rozzo disse:


> mas Oeste onde? ainda não percebi de onde es!



Estas fotos são da zona de Sobral Monte Agraço


----------



## Hugo Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 14:40)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*



Santos disse:


> Estas fotos são da zona de Sobral Monte Agraço



Sobral do Monte Agraço já tem parque infantil


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 14:44)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*

Aqui vão mais algumas

















Irei fazer o upload se seguida


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 14:49)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*



Hugo Santos disse:


> Sobral do Monte Agraço já tem parque infantil



eheh tive lá hoje


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 14:53)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*

xi! sortudo! mesmo as portas de lx


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 15:04)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*

aqui está o video


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 15:08)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*



Santos disse:


> aqui está o video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rnz_Zf1Vonw




Viva as máquinas digitais...


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 15:11)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*



dj_alex disse:


> Viva as máquinas digitais...



eheh


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 15:28)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*

Que mais posso dizer....


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 15:58)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*

Inacreditável, parece mesmo que a história se repetiu


----------



## tomalino (28 Jan 2007 às 16:16)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*

Boas fotos!
És um sortudo


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2007 às 19:56)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*

Boas fotos Santos


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2007 às 21:17)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*

Fotos para a história! Obrigado Santos


----------



## Z13 (28 Jan 2007 às 22:48)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*

   

Boa reportagem!


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Jan 2007 às 17:47)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*

Santos!!!    

Nem tinha visto esta pérola!    

Gostei do teu grito no filme -" Viva o Aquecimento Global!"  

Em que cotas andaste? Não sabia de nenhuma serra ai junto ao Sobral  
E a temperatura? chegou a 0ºC?  
Ainda durou muito no chão, ou depois veio a chuva?  

Obrigado por partilhares essa fantástica experiência connosco!


----------



## dj_alex (30 Jan 2007 às 17:52)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Santos!!!
> 
> Nem tinha visto esta pérola!
> 
> ...



Aquela zona toda da malveira,mafra, etc etc é toda montanhosa...sao uns montes baixos...mas que eles existem, existem


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2007 às 18:33)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Santos!!!
> 
> Nem tinha visto esta pérola!
> 
> ...



Kim a acomulacão aqui deu-se a partir dos 180 metros, mas a neve veio até cá baixo.
No video que viste a temperatura não desceu dos 0,5, e foi feito a uma altitude entre os 200 e 250 metros.
Quanto ao grito, foi o que me passou pela cabeça naquele momento.


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2007 às 18:35)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*



dj_alex disse:


> Aquela zona toda da malveira,mafra, etc etc é toda montanhosa...sao uns montes baixos...mas que eles existem, existem



Sim é verdade Alex, de Montejunto até á costa, toda esta zona é cheia de monte(inhos) e vales, é tudo menos monótona


----------



## Minho (30 Jan 2007 às 19:04)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*



Santos disse:


> Sim é verdade Alex, de Montejunto até á costa, toda esta zona é cheia de monte(inhos) e vales, é tudo menos monótona



 E muito ventosa! As torres eólicas e os moinhos bem testemunham


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Jan 2007 às 19:19)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*



Santos disse:


> Kim a acomulacão aqui deu-se a partir dos 180 metros, mas a neve veio até cá baixo.
> No video que viste a temperatura não desceu dos 0,5, e foi feito a uma altitude entre os 200 e 250 metros.
> Quanto ao grito, foi o que me passou pela cabeça naquele momento.



Não aparceram uma fotografias tuas na TV? É que eles fizeram uma montagem com música de fundo, onde colocaram as fotografias que lhes enviaram e os videos. E quase jurava que apareciam alguma tua, ou então alguém que por aí andou, viam-se bem as torres éolicas


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2007 às 19:32)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Não aparceram uma fotografias tuas na TV? É que eles fizeram uma montagem com música de fundo, onde colocaram as fotografias que lhes enviaram e os videos. E quase jurava que apareciam alguma tua, ou então alguém que por aí andou, viam-se bem as torres éolicas



EhEh apareceream Kim, fotos e parte do vídeo também, o pessoal cá em casa enviou.
Agora somos artistas de cinema eheheh


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2007 às 19:36)

*Re: Neve 28 Janeiro 2007*



Minho disse:


> E muito ventosa! As torres eólicas e os moinhos bem testemunham



Pois é Minho, sabes que o Sobral de Monte Agraço é o único concelho do país autosuficiente em energia electrica, devido às torres eolicas.
Isto também e pequeno e não tem muita gente, mas nós pagamos a mesma coisa pela electricidade, no entanto o concelho recebe uma percentagem sobre o valor da energia gerada.


----------

